# Rudys Woobler



## dreeves (Dec 15, 2008)

This is my second engine it is Rudy Kouhoupt's design. This engine was built from plans found on the web. The engine has .500 bore. This was a fun engine to build.


----------



## Bernd (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice job on that engine. My Dad built two of them. The second he mad about 1/3 smaller. Was going to put them in a boat.

Bernd


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice!

Is that a reversing lever?

Better get going on some video's ;D

Kevin.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 16, 2008)

Good lookin' engine !! Ditto on the videos !!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice!

Eric


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 21, 2008)

very nice engine :bow: :bow:........i have looked at building that one myself............but i have too many other things to finish before i start anything else.

chuck


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice job. Echo the video requests. See your one of the sprecial people who work in that 'orrible stuff......wood! Metal Mickey


----------

